

Ask HN: How does beatrixapp site do this animation? - alecsmart1

Please have a look at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;beatrixapp.com. I am unable to figure out how they are performing the fluid animation jquery animation. It does not look like they have manually made the whole animation (or have they)? Can Google Web Designer be used for something like this?
======
bbx
They probably did it manually. It's not that hard considering it only includes
scrolling, positioning elements, opacity changes and CSS class substitutions.

The reason why it looks fluid is because they use appropriate easing functions
that feel more natural and snappy.

Also, apart from the scrolling, it can be done using only CSS animations.
Check out my website for tons of CSS animations:
[http://bbxdesign.com](http://bbxdesign.com)

~~~
alecsmart1
Thank you

